

Using Zenbox and Mixpanel for Support and Sales (for fun and for profit) - sgrove
http://blog.zenboxapp.com/using-zenbox-and-mixpanel-for-support-and-sal

======
pkamb
Suffers from the dreaded "click the big honking logo and it takes you back to
the blog, rather than to the homepage of the startup" issue.

~~~
sgrove
Changed it around - logo takes you to the Zenbox homepage now.

~~~
timjahn
Also, FYI, your SSL cert on the homepage is throwing a full screen warning for
me in Chrome on Mac OSX.

~~~
sgrove
Is that for <https://zenboxapp.com> or <https://www.zenboxapp.com>?

~~~
timjahn
The www version. The non-www version doesn't load for me.

